# Kinda curious. Bigfoot?..



## emilieanne

Hey guys, so the other day I was watching finding Bigfoot and they were in like Australia or somethin. 
Some guy Aparantly had his 7 goats taken and killed by 'Bigfoot' I'm on the fence about him. And I figured I'd ask y'all if any of you have seen or heard Bigfoot?
I know this is probably stupid but idk I'm curious! Haha


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I remember being out in the bush and my step dad scaring me telling me that there was a yeti/Bigfoot in the area. Let me tell you I stared at the mountains constantly LOL I felt like I was being watched. It freaked me out and sometimes still does. 
I'm one of those people who just believes in things without much proof


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> I remember being out in the bush and my step dad scaring me telling me that there was a yeti/Bigfoot in the area. Let me tell you I stared at the mountains constantly LOL I felt like I was being watched. It freaked me out and sometimes still does.
> I'm one of those people who just believes in things without much proof


Ahha, yeah i mean he's like god or Santa for little kids.. Lol there's no proof but people believe in him. 
Until the day I see him with my own eyes I believe that he's like one of the three
1) a man trying to get into a tribal clan thing
2) a giant ape lol 
Or 
3) a different animal that's smarter than humans.


----------



## ptgoats45

I really think if there was a bigfoot we should have found some kind of evidence. If they have no predators their population would be huge, unless of course they had very poor infant survival rate. You would also think that some bones or even a burial site would have been found by now. It's hard to say if bigfoot is real or not, but until there is some hard core proof I'm not going to be a believer.


----------



## emilieanne

ptgoats45 said:


> I really think if there was a bigfoot we should have found some kind of evidence. If they have no predators their population would be huge, unless of course they had very poor infant survival rate. You would also think that some bones or even a burial site would have been found by now. It's hard to say if bigfoot is real or not, but until there is some hard core proof I'm not going to be a believer.


That's what I think. Even if there wasn't a high survival rate for infants, you'd find the bones? Wouldn't you? 
But then again there are bones everywhere in the woods and people wouldn't really think oh is this a Bigfoot bone?


----------



## kiddoe

HAHA! I think it's funny. No, I don't believe in Bigfoot, but I have a story. 

When I was 10 (1988) I went to visit my dad for the summer here in Pennsylvania. He lived in Latrobe then. During that period of time, talk of Bigfoot was all over. 

On this particular night, I was drawing the water for my bath. Bigfoot had been in the conversation during supper time (we had company over that night, too). My step mom had been hearing strange noises in the dark for the last few nights and figured it could have been the ole big guy! LOL Even at 10 I had my doubts that he existed, but it was still excitingly scary-fun! I was a little "freaked" over bathing. It must have been late because it was really dark. In PA, during the summer, it's not that dark until 9:30. As I recollect, I had only been in the tub for about 5 minutes. There was a small window in the bathtub stall (it was open)with shampoo bottles on the ledge. My step mom was taking out the trash, I think. She had not been out there very long. All of a sudden, I hear her let out this super high pitch shriek while yelling out 'BIGFOOOOOTTTT". She came running in the house and at the same time, those shampoo bottles came flying down at me, hitting me in the face, head and shoulders. I WASN"T very happy!! I started screaming, wrapping myself in the shower curtain!! LMBO!! She said "I SAW BIGFOOT!!!"!! He was brown and hairy and he was growling at me.... we all went out to investigate. It was really a hungry bear digging through the garbage.

They lived in a mobile home. So when she heard what she did, she came running like a marathon runner and used the wall to break her speed before stepping up to the porch to get in the house, it just happened to be the wall that all the shampoo bottles were sitting while I was taking a bath!


----------



## emilieanne

kiddoe said:


> HAHA! I think it's funny. No, I don't believe in Bigfoot, but I have a story.
> 
> When I was 10 (1988) I went to visit my dad for the summer here in Pennsylvania. He lived in Latrobe then. During that period of time, talk of Bigfoot was all over.
> 
> On this particular night, I was drawing the water for my bath. Bigfoot had been in the conversation during supper time (we had company over that night, too). My step mom had been hearing strange noises in the dark for the last few nights and figured it could have been the ole big guy! LOL Even at 10 I had my doubts that he existed, but it was still excitingly scary-fun! I was a little "freaked" over bathing. It must have been late because it was really dark. In PA, during the summer, it's not that dark until 9:30. As I recollect, I had only been in the tub for about 5 minutes. There was a small window in the bathtub stall (it was open)with shampoo bottles on the ledge. My step mom was taking out the trash, I think. She had not been out there very long. All of a sudden, I hear her let out this super high pitch shriek while yelling out 'BIGFOOOOOTTTT". She came running in the house and at the same time, those shampoo bottles came flying down at me, hitting me in the face, head and shoulders. I WASN"T very happy!! I started screaming, wrapping myself in the shower curtain!! LMBO!! She said "I SAW BIGFOOT!!!"!! He was brown and hairy and he was growling at me.... we all went out to investigate. It was really a hungry bear digging through the garbage.
> 
> They lived in a mobile home. So when she heard what she did, she came running like a marathon runner and used the wall to break her speed before stepping up to the porch to get in the house, it just happened to be the wall that all the shampoo bottles were sitting while I was taking a bath!


Lol!! Kiddoe that's pretty hilarious! 
That's like when I was in North Carolina we saw something huge and brown. We thought it was a bear and it started walking at us so we close our eyes and waited, it licked my leg........

It was a pregnant chocolate lab.... Lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Lol, here in the pacific northwest for decades they have talked about bigfoot. No I don't believe it. Although, my husband new some guys, they were all country boys and loggers raised in the woods. He said there were 2 guys who basically feared nothing, up in the woods one day, and came hauling butt into town yelling big foot with big ol' dents in the hood of the truck. Guess what ever it was scared them enough they refused to go up into that area of the woods again.


----------



## emilieanne

clearwtrbeach said:


> Lol, here in the pacific northwest for decades they have talked about bigfoot. No I don't believe it. Although, my husband new some guys, they were all country boys and loggers raised in the woods. He said there were 2 guys who basically feared nothing, up in the woods one day, and came hauling butt into town yelling big foot with big ol' dents in the hood of the truck. Guess what ever it was scared them enough they refused to go up into that area of the woods again.


Oh my!! Lol 
Well thank god I haven't found him yet. 
I use to live on the st johns river and I would go on islands that were so isolated, never saw or heard a thing. 
Unless you count monster boars and bear and the natural. 
Oh and I heard a dog kill a boar. That's about it. Lol
Except at my old high school, some kid believe in skunkape so much that he would write messages on the wall in the dog bowl for skunkape an would write back pretending he was skunkape. Lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

LOL. My husband says if he finds him, he'll shoot him and eat him! grose!


----------



## emilieanne

clearwtrbeach said:


> LOL. My husband says if he finds him, he'll shoot him and eat him! grose!


Ask him if I'm invited to the party! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

I personally do t believe in Bigfoot ,but for kicks I would like to hire
The Turtle Man to find him. Now that would be some show


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I personally do t believe in Bigfoot ,but for kicks I would like to hire
> The Turtle Man to find him. Now that would be some show


HECK YES! that would be amazing. 
And if anyone could find him it would be the turtle man with his liiiive Action!(; lol


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, let's not eat him. A scientist is having her work peer reviewed right now. She ran DNA on all the Bigfoot evidence that has been found over the years. It came up unknown hominoid on the paternal line and **** sapien on the maternal line. Yep. he's a crossbred human. The cross happened about 15 thousand years ago.
As far as finding bones goes. There are billions of humans in the world, how often do you find a human body? Or a bear, cougar? Things just don't die in the open.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Here in Washington State there is a law that states: The harassing of Bigfoot, Sasquatch or other undiscovered subspecies is a felony punishable by a fine and/or imprisonment.

Lol so be sure not to harass Bigfoot next time you are in Washington State


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

It's named the Undiscovered Species Protection Act
http://www.dumblaws.com/law/1917


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Yeah, let's not eat him. A scientist is having her work peer reviewed right now. She ran DNA on all the Bigfoot evidence that has been found over the years. It came up unknown hominoid on the paternal line and **** sapien on the maternal line. Yep. he's a crossbred human. The cross happened about 15 thousand years ago.
> As far as finding bones goes. There are billions of humans in the world, how often do you find a human body? Or a bear, cougar? Things just don't die in the open.


So like, a human and an animal breeding..?


----------



## goathiker

We have much the same laws in Oregon. Killing bigfoot will put you away for a long time.


----------



## emilieanne

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Here in Washington State there is a law that states: The harassing of Bigfoot, Sasquatch or other undiscovered subspecies is a felony punishable by a fine and/or imprisonment.
> 
> Lol so be sure not to harass Bigfoot next time you are in Washington State


Lol well, I can tell you this, if Bigfoot is attacking me or freakin me out right there and I have a gun, boy oh boy, I'm shootin!! Haha


----------



## goathiker

emilieanne said:


> So like, a human and an animal breeding..?


 No, we know of 4 species of man who have lived on earth so far, Early man, Neandrathal, **** Erectus, and **** Sapiens (us). These were distict but could interbreed, like creating mules etc. 
If this work proves to be true and uncontaminated, it could prove yet another Hominoid species.


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> No, we know of 4 species of man who have lived on earth so far, Early man, Neandrathal, **** Erectus, and **** Sapiens (us). These were distict but could interbreed, like creating mules etc.
> If this work proves to be true and uncontaminated, it could prove yet another Hominoid species.


So it's like two of those four breeding and making something, but when that thing is made, it can not breed with the other 'thing' pretty much?
Like how you can breed a horse and a donkey to make a mule but can't breed two mules because it just won't work?


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh: I don't believe there are Bigfoot. If they were really out there, someone would have found a body, bones, or a hunter would have shot one by now. I think it's funny that show "Finding Bigfoot" is so popular...kinda funny too how they haven't actually caught anything on tape yet after all these episodes. :doh: 

That famous Patterson bigfoot film was shot by a few men who lived just a town over from our place in Wiley City.


----------



## emilieanne

KW Farms said:


> :laugh: I don't believe there are Bigfoot. If they were really out there, someone would have found a body, bones, or a hunter would have shot one by now. I think it's funny that show "Finding Bigfoot" is so popular...kinda funny too how they haven't actually caught anything on tape yet after all these episodes. :doh:
> 
> That famous Patterson bigfoot film was shot by a few men who lived just a town over from our place in Wiley City.


Yeah, the show is pretty dang Weird! Lol 
They have never caught him on video. Only those 'knocks' and 'howls' idk. 
I'm not saying there isn't but I'm not saying there is. I just idk. I'm confused, there we go! Haha.


----------



## goathiker

No one really knows what a cross would be like. Usually the species never met being in different areas.

Here's a good article about Bigfoot DNA http://news.discovery.com/animals/bigfoot-beyond-footprints-120526.html


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> No one really knows what a cross would be like. Usually the species never met being in different areas.
> 
> Here's a good article about Bigfoot DNA http://news.discovery.com/animals/bigfoot-beyond-footprints-120526.html


Thank you for sending me that! That's cool.


----------



## kiddoe

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Here in Washington State there is a law that states: The harassing of Bigfoot, Sasquatch or other undiscovered subspecies is a felony punishable by a fine and/or imprisonment.
> 
> Lol so be sure not to harass Bigfoot next time you are in Washington State


HAHA! Well, didn't you know that Bigfoot himself filed a complaint. He was tired of the tourists that came to Washington just to harass him! Don't people know that harassment is against the law! Sheesh!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

@kiddoe I have a theory that they enforced/ created that law just to keep away Bigfoot fanatics from the area lol but that's just my thought


----------



## emilieanne

NavaBoerFarm said:


> @kiddoe I have a theory that they enforced/ created that law just to keep away Bigfoot fanatics from the area lol but that's just my thought


That is pretty funny! 
I couldn't find any reason they would enforce or make the law other than your reason navaboerfarm!


----------



## Payton

How come back then all these pics of Bigfoot appeared when cameras weren't around, and now when almost everyone has a camera on a phone or IPod or something there is like no pics of anything. Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Because you can't get a good signal , lolol


----------



## Texas.girl

A man has admitted to pretending to be Big Foot years ago. It was him that was spotted and a picture was taken. It was all a hoax.


----------



## emilieanne

Payton said:


> How come back then all these pics of Bigfoot appeared when cameras weren't around, and now when almost everyone has a camera on a phone or IPod or something there is like no pics of anything. Lol


Exactly!! 
And how come there's supposedly a ton of hunters that have seen them when thy have a gun on them but they don't shoot for Atleast a little bit of blood?

But I found another reason for that law in Washington!! 
The government made some weird animal that the public calls Bigfoot and they don't want people being able to prove he's real..? Lol who knows!!


----------



## nursehelg

There is always a potential for our government to let escape some experiment they were working on. I love conspiracy theories. There is no telling what is wondering around after dark. I remember sitting on my front steps around midnight one night and this cat/dog/opossum looking thing came crawling across the yard right under my night security light. I just sat as quiet as could be and I had no idea what it was. Very freaky looking. Still don't know what it was. So I suppose there is potential for anything really.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

New species are being discovered Constantly. There's a chance that there are legitimate animals around that match legends description that are just shy or loner animals. 
Like the chupacabra stuff... Some weird specimens were found lol


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> New species are being discovered Constantly. There's a chance that there are legitimate animals around that match legends description that are just shy or loner animals.
> Like the chupacabra stuff... Some weird specimens were found lol


Actually, I was looking for goats for sale here in Florida and I came across this animal on someone's website, if I remember who it was I'd let em know I'm posting the pictures they had on there but I don't remember!:/ 
They caught it on the game cam and have had people check it out and they can't figure it out,

My friend said he thinks it chupacabra and I kind of have to agree. 
My uncle said a Mainged coyote but I don't think so.. If it was Mainged (don't know how to spell it) he would have some kind of bald or different looking spot.


----------



## ptgoats45

Maybe its some kind of dog/coyote cross or something. Maybe they should set a trap and try to catch it. We shot a mangy coyote one time and that is definitely not it. Ours had huge chunks of hair missing and the hair that was on was thick and slightly fluffy (it was winter) it was also very skinny and very weak.

If bigfoot was a cross there is a possibility of them being fertile. It all depends on how many chromosomes the two parents have and how the cross works. Mules, for example, are sterile because they have an odd number of chromosomes (63). Horses have 64 and donkeys have 62 so the cross gets the odd number and an odd number of chromosomes yields an infertile animal. With camels, you can cross a bactrian and a dromedary and get a hybrid. The hybrids are fertile and can reproduce and give you F2, F3, etc. crosses. Some people even crossed a llama and a camel (through AI of course) but the last time I looked the camma wasnt old enough for them to know if he was fertile or not.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

That first picture looks like a kangaroo! Lol


----------



## emilieanne

ptgoats45 said:


> Maybe its some kind of dog/coyote cross or something. Maybe they should set a trap and try to catch it. We shot a mangy coyote one time and that is definitely not it. Ours had huge chunks of hair missing and the hair that was on was thick and slightly fluffy (it was winter) it was also very skinny and very weak.
> 
> If bigfoot was a cross there is a possibility of them being fertile. It all depends on how many chromosomes the two parents have and how the cross works. Mules, for example, are sterile because they have an odd number of chromosomes (63). Horses have 64 and donkeys have 62 so the cross gets the odd number and an odd number of chromosomes yields an infertile animal. With camels, you can cross a bactrian and a dromedary and get a hybrid. The hybrids are fertile and can reproduce and give you F2, F3, etc. crosses. Some people even crossed a llama and a camel (through AI of course) but the last time I looked the camma wasnt old enough for them to know if he was fertile or not.


That's what I'm saying, it would be half dead and wouldn't have that fur looking stuff!

But that is crazy!! Camel and a llama!


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> That first picture looks like a kangaroo! Lol


Kangaroo/cat/ant eater/ dog/ rat lol


----------



## Trickyroo

It's a dog .


----------



## Texas.girl

PiccoloGoat said:


> New species are being discovered Constantly. There's a chance that there are legitimate animals around that match legends description that are just shy or loner animals.
> Like the chupacabra stuff... Some weird specimens were found lol


Where I live about once or twice a year someone thinks they have spotted or found a chupacabra. Each and every time there is an actual specimen it only takes a few tests to determine what was found is a _______ with severe mange for example. If all is availble is photos, experts usually can figure out what kind of animal it is. Never, not one, has a chupacabra actually been found. Of course today we can run tests on animals and figure out what it is and what is wrong with it. Not to long ago though there were no such tests and so when people spotted a coyote with mange or some other infection that was really severe, they could only imagine what it might be so came up with mythical animals like the chupacabra.


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> It's a dog .


But if you look at the face, the muzzle is skinnier thanks a dog's.


----------



## animalfamily

:mecry:You guys are scaring me!


----------



## TheMixedBag

First-that IS a chupacabra in the sense that chupacabras are coyote/dog hybrids. They're not a new species, just a typey hybrid that more often than not has mange. Take a racing breed, or something similar to pharaoh hounds and cross them with a coyote, you'll get the skinny, long tail and narrow muzzle.

Secondly-it is absolutely possible that another hominid or at least ape species exists. Tons of open acreage, efficient scavengers and an innate fear of the unknown all at least make it plausible. I mean, people are sure there are still a few tasmanian tigers running around, why not an entirely new sub/species?


----------



## kiddoe

emilieanne said:


> Actually, I was looking for goats for sale here in Florida and I came across this animal on someone's website, if I remember who it was I'd let em know I'm posting the pictures they had on there but I don't remember!:/
> They caught it on the game cam and have had people check it out and they can't figure it out,
> 
> My friend said he thinks it chupacabra and I kind of have to agree.
> My uncle said a Mainged coyote but I don't think so.. If it was Mainged (don't know how to spell it) he would have some kind of bald or different looking spot.


The back of it's head, ears, andneck look partly like a hyena, the rest of the body is too skinny and the legs don't look hyena.

The front view, it's face looks nothing like a hyena, more like a deer!

It looks like it could be part Whippet (dog) or even Afghan (dog). Those breeds have long faces and really skinny bodies. The face looks like a deer, though! LOL Dogs and deer can't breed. Is the hyena in the dog breed? gonna have to look that up. Does anyone know where this picture was captured?


----------



## Trickyroo

There are alot of dog breeds out there , people are always crossing this with that and there is alot of intact dogs running around . The possibilities are endless. IMO , Its a dog.


----------



## goatgirl132

clearwtrbeach said:


> LOL. My husband says if he finds him, he'll shoot him and eat him! grose!


Now THAT sounds like something a man would do


----------



## GTAllen

*Goat Sucker*

Chupacabra running down the fence line.


----------



## Trickyroo

IMO the town is looking for some tourists.....with cameras camping 
gear . Its a dog . Could even be a bull dog mix !!! 
If some people truly believe this is a monster or something , nothing will change there mind otherwise...they chose not to see the similarities this animal shows to what we know as a DOG.


----------



## GTAllen

Trickyroo said:


> IMO the town is looking for some tourists.....with cameras camping
> gear . Its a dog . Could even be a bull dog mix !!!
> If some people truly believe this is a monster or something , nothing will change there mind otherwise...they chose not to see the similarities this animal shows to what we know as a DOG.


They can't put anything on the internet that's not true. I have a date with a french model, this evening, that I met on the internet


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::thumb:


----------



## emilieanne

TheMixedBag said:


> First-that IS a chupacabra in the sense that chupacabras are coyote/dog hybrids. They're not a new species, just a typey hybrid that more often than not has mange. Take a racing breed, or something similar to pharaoh hounds and cross them with a coyote, you'll get the skinny, long tail and narrow muzzle.
> 
> Secondly-it is absolutely possible that another hominid or at least ape species exists. Tons of open acreage, efficient scavengers and an innate fear of the unknown all at least make it plausible. I mean, people are sure there are still a few tasmanian tigers running around, why not an entirely new sub/species?


That's so true!!! 
And hey, how is your doe with the leg? What's goin on with it?


----------



## emilieanne

kiddoe said:


> The back of it's head, ears, andneck look partly like a hyena, the rest of the body is too skinny and the legs don't look hyena.
> 
> The front view, it's face looks nothing like a hyena, more like a deer!
> 
> It looks like it could be part Whippet (dog) or even Afghan (dog). Those breeds have long faces and really skinny bodies. The face looks like a deer, though! LOL Dogs and deer can't breed. Is the hyena in the dog breed? gonna have to look that up. Does anyone know where this picture was captured?


Yeah it actually was on their property!! 
And it does look like they're part deer too.


----------



## emilieanne

GTAllen said:


> They can't put anything on the internet that's not true. I have a date with a french model, this evening, that I met on the internet


Hahahahahahahahah!!!!! 
Where'd you hear that?(; 
The Internet!


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> IMO the town is looking for some tourists.....with cameras camping
> gear . Its a dog . Could even be a bull dog mix !!!
> If some people truly believe this is a monster or something , nothing will change there mind otherwise...they chose not to see the similarities this animal shows to what we know as a DOG.


That does actually look like a bulldog mix... I kind of have to agree on that one!


----------



## goathiker

I have had a theory on Chupacapra for quite a while. See what you guys think of it. 
There's a gene that can cause animals to be hairless. We see it in Spynx cats, Chinese crested, naked rats, many animals if you look. The gene that causes hairless also can cause few or no teeth. So, in this population of hybrid canines, this gene popped up. A few hardy hairless individuals figured out that they could survive by ripping a small hole and licking up the blood of their prey. They reproduce and the few hairless pups in the litter are taught to hunt the same way by the pack. They would have to be very smart to live very long so would be hard to find. 
Does that make any sense?


----------



## goathiker

animalfamily said:


> :mecry:You guys are scaring me!


 This stuff is tame. I could tell you stories that would make you never want to be in the woods again


----------



## Arkie

goathiker said:


> I have had a theory on Chupacapra for quite a while. See what you guys think of it.
> There's a gene that can cause animals to be hairless. We see it in Spynx cats, Chinese crested, naked rats, many animals if you look. The gene that causes hairless also can cause few or no teeth. So, in this population of hybrid canines, this gene popped up. A few hardy hairless individuals figured out that they could survive by ripping a small hole and licking up the blood of their prey. They reproduce and the few hairless pups in the litter are taught to hunt the same way by the pack. They would have to be very smart to live very long so would be hard to find.
> Does that make any sense?


It would probably make perfect sense if you'd just share some a what yer smokin! 

Bob


----------



## goathiker

:ROFL: Unfortunately, my vices run to a few beers in the evening. This is all just over-active imagination.


----------



## Trickyroo

Arkie , You are freakin hilarious :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::cheers:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol you guys crack me up!! Goathiker, yes it actually doe make sense and seems logical to me!
But also goathiker, I'd like to hear some stories!


----------



## Arkie

goathiker said:


> :ROFL: Unfortunately, my vices run to a few beers in the evening. This is all just over-active imagination.


NO PROBLEM If you have a "herb garden",,,,, just keep them [email protected] goats out of it!!!!:crazy:

Bob


----------



## emilieanne

Arkie said:


> NO PROBLEM If you have a "herb garden",,,,, just keep them [email protected] goats out of it!!!!:crazy:
> 
> Bob


Lol bob! 
"Herb garden" 
If the goats goat into that, I wonder what would happen.... YouTube time!!


----------



## emilieanne

Well guys, I just watched a video saying that scientists proved the 'chupacabra' is a hybrid animal..


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL:


----------



## animalfamily

Trickyroo said:


> Arkie , You are freakin hilarious :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::cheers:


I second that emotion Tricky and include GTAllen in there as well!!

goathiker....I'm listening......

Hey Arkie, I have a friend named Arkie, he lives in Kansas .


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , yes , yes , goathiker , please tell us some stories 
I love scaring myself cheese less , then having to go outside and walk up to the barn without a dog with me or a flashlight , lololol.


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , yes , yes , goathiker , please tell us some stories
> I love scaring myself cheese less , then having to go outside and walk up to the barn without a dog with me or a flashlight , lololol.


Lol I think that's te best.! Cause when nothing happens and you get inside and your all safe, you feel like an idiot! Or Atleast I do! haha


----------



## Trickyroo

I purposely leave the flashlight behind , lolol

Im a BIG fan of being scared , lolol Then not sleeping for a week :/


----------



## Trickyroo

I think I might regret saying that for some reason :scratch:
Ah well :cheers:


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I think I might regret saying that for some reason :scratch:
> Ah well :cheers:


Haha! 
Well, story time? 
Bed time is at 7:30 (by choice, I'm not a normal teenager lol) so that leaves an hour!


----------



## goathiker

Here start with these. There's ones for every state. I'll dig up some good stuff tonight. http://www.yourghoststories.com/ghost-stories-usstates.php?state=OR&page=1


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Here start with these. There's ones for every state. I'll dig up some good stuff tonight. http://www.yourghoststories.com/ghost-stories-usstates.php?state=OR&page=1


Yay ok cool! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh , the suspense is killing me , no one write about it because I cant read into this till much much later 
Thanks goat hiker


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhh , the suspense is killing me , no one write about it because I cant read into this till much much later
> Thanks goat hiker


Haha ok, 
Ill tell you about one that happend to my friend, (in short) 
he didnt believe in ghosts, went to a cemetery and decided to stomp on a grave, one picked him up and slammed him on the ground.... 
Let's say he was scared to take me to my first cemetery at night lol.


----------



## ptgoats45

Hyenas are more closely related to cats than dogs. I highly doubt they could breed with anything else since both males and females have basically the same parts. Females have a pseudopenis. When they give birth the babies have to go through and often the first litter is lost since they can't fit. My friend had a couple that he raised until they were about 6 months old. They were pretty cool, bottle raised so very friendly but they STUNK! 

Chupacabra sounds pretty cool when you say it fast, probably why someone made it up.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

kiddoe said:


> The back of it's head, ears, andneck look partly like a hyena, the rest of the body is too skinny and the legs don't look hyena.
> 
> The front view, it's face looks nothing like a hyena, more like a deer!
> 
> It looks like it could be part Whippet (dog) or even Afghan (dog). Those breeds have long faces and really skinny bodies. The face looks like a deer, though! LOL Dogs and deer can't breed. Is the hyena in the dog breed? gonna have to look that up. Does anyone know where this picture was captured?


Hyenas are actually there own entirely different species. Hyaenidae


----------



## emilieanne

ptgoats45 said:


> Hyenas are more closely related to cats than dogs. I highly doubt they could breed with anything else since both males and females have basically the same parts. Females have a pseudopenis. When they give birth the babies have to go through and often the first litter is lost since they can't fit. My friend had a couple that he raised until they were about 6 months old. They were pretty cool, bottle raised so very friendly but they STUNK!
> 
> Chupacabra sounds pretty cool when you say it fast, probably why someone made it up.


That is crazy! Wow you truly do learn something new every day!!


----------



## ptgoats45

lol yup. They are their own family, but the closest relative is actually the Herpestidae, or mongooses, meerkats, etc, and they are somewhat related to cats, since they are in the suborder Feliformia.


----------



## emilieanne

ptgoats45 said:


> lol yup. They are their own family, but the closest relative is actually the Herpestidae, or mongooses, meerkats, etc, and they are somewhat related to cats, since they are in the suborder Feliformia.


Dang, reminds me of biology class.. Why couldn't the teacher teach it like this?! 
Instead of showing us Star Trek an Star Wars? Lol


----------



## goathiker

Here's a mystery. What's with the shoes everywhere in the woods? Never a pair of shoes either, a single shoe, on the hiking trails, though the woods, miles from trails in the mountains, all sizes and types. The ones along the roads and rivers I can see but, a kids shoe where someone would have to carry the kid for a couple weeks to get there? An old man slipper by an old coal mine 5 miles from trails? I've heard other hikers talking about them too. It is seen everywhere across America.


----------



## kiddoe

goathiker said:


> Here's a mystery. What's with the shoes everywhere in the woods? Never a pair of shoes either, a single shoe, on the hiking trails, though the woods, miles from trails in the mountains, all sizes and types. The ones along the roads and rivers I can see but, a kids shoe where someone would have to carry the kid for a couple weeks to get there? An old man slipper by an old coal mine 5 miles from trails? I've heard other hikers talking about them too. It is seen everywhere across America.


I don't know if my explanation has anything to do with it, but in California, the immigrants that cross (usually by foot) illegally they tie their shoelaces together and throw their shoes over the electric/telephone lines when they have reached their destinations.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Goat hiker, that website has kept me going for a couple of hours.


----------



## goathiker

PiccoloGoat said:


> Goat hiker, that website has kept me going for a couple of hours.


 I've got better, how scary do you want?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Give me the scariest you got! I don't have anywhere to be so I can be kept awake wetting my pants all night 
I love scary stories, I just get very jumpy and I sometimes cry LOL


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> Give me the scariest you got! I don't have anywhere to be so I can be kept awake wetting my pants all night
> I love scary stories, I just get very jumpy and I sometimes cry LOL


Your so lucky! Lol I woke up at two with a nose bleed and wanted to read one but knew I couldn't cause I had to be up at 5 for school....


----------



## emilieanne

kiddoe said:


> I don't know if my explanation has anything to do with it, but in California, the immigrants that cross (usually by foot) illegally they tie their shoelaces together and throw their shoes over the electric/telephone lines when they have reached their destinations.


Only way I know this is the druggies on the street next to me told me. 
When they're tied together and on a power line it means there is a drug dealer close by.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Oh gosh I spent all afternoon reading those stories and I forgot about them tonight until I decided to get a glass of water before bed. 
Now I am totally spooked and sitting in bed with the light on. I heard my front door shut and I'm not sure what the heck is going on but I keep thinking I'm hearing noises and I'm freaking out!!!


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> Oh gosh I spent all afternoon reading those stories and I forgot about them tonight until I decided to get a glass of water before bed.
> Now I am totally spooked and sitting in bed with the light on. I heard my front door shut and I'm not sure what the heck is going on but I keep thinking I'm hearing noises and I'm freaking out!!!


It's ghosts!(; they're gunna attack you, watch out. 
Lol


----------



## goatgirl22

In Payson AZ. There was like 7 or 8 big foot sightings We were on tv it was pretty cool!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> In Payson AZ. There was like 7 or 8 big foot sightings We were on tv it was pretty cool!!


Did you see one??


----------



## goatgirl22

No but my friend did. He was on tv!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oooh, I LOVE scary stuff and conspiracy theories. And aliens


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> No but my friend did. He was on tv!


Do you know the story????


----------



## ThreeHavens

emilieanne said:


> Do you know the story????


TELL USS!  I want to hear the story!

Over here we have the Jersey devil. We have some scary stuff, actually. Our house is backed up to 50 acres, and I've found some strannnnge things in our woods.


----------



## goathiker

WoodHaven, you need this book, it's awesome...http://www.ericpenz.com/cryptid/


----------



## Trickyroo

OK , someone should have told me to lower the volume on my computer BEFORE clicking on that sight


----------



## goathiker

Hahahahaha, oops, Mine is muted all the time because I'm working at night. Hmph, Snicker...


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG , my head almost blew up !! Seriously , my cat flew off the printer so fast , lol. Im sure if she had a tail it would be puffed up !! :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

poor kitty...


----------



## goatgirl22

K well he lives in a little community called round valley and its surrounded by Forrest and he was practicing for basketball tryouts and the ball hits the side of the curb and bounces in to the forest he runs to go get it. He look up and sees a big Harry tall thing probably about 10 or 15 yards in front of him. And the he ran in his house locked all the doors. I believe him! It's been proven they are in the area!


----------



## goatgirl22

Woodhavenfarm said:


> TELL USS!  I want to hear the story!
> 
> Over here we have the Jersey devil. We have some scary stuff, actually. Our house is backed up to 50 acres, and I've found some strannnnge things in our woods.


Scary stuff like what I want to know?


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> K well he lives in a little community called round valley and its surrounded by Forrest and he was practicing for basketball tryouts and the ball hits the side of the curb and bounces in to the forest he runs to go get it. He look up and sees a big Harry tall thing probably about 10 or 15 yards in front of him. And the he ran in his house locked all the doors. I believe him! It's been proven they are in the area!


I don't think I'd run, I'd probably cry and like hide behind a tree if I could move! Lol


----------



## goatgirl22

I don't know what I would I'd done!!  if there was like a 8 foot giant monkey thing in front of me?!?!?!!  haha


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Scream and collapse? Hahaha


----------



## Trickyroo

Miya survived , she is just fine


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Miya survived , she is just fine


Who's Miya?? Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Bigfoot grabbed my kitty Miya !
She got away with only a few scrapes and lost her tail !


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Bigfoot grabbed my kitty Miya !
> She got away with only a few scrapes and lost her tail !


Are you for real??:0


----------



## goathiker

emilieanne said:


> Are you for real??:0


 It just happened last night. I was online when it accurred.


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> It just happened last night. I was online when it accurred.


That's so cool!


----------



## ThreeHavens

goatgirl22 said:


> Scary stuff like what I want to know?


Just really out of place things. A lone shoe -- a torn up, muddy shirt. Once I was walking on the trail (I had my cellphone with me) and something was rustling next to me -- when I stopped the sound stopped. Almost sounded like a big dog -- my sister and I call it the backyard werewolf


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Just really out of place things. A lone shoe -- a torn up, muddy shirt. Once I was walking on the trail (I had my cellphone with me) and something was rustling next to me -- when I stopped the sound stopped. Almost sounded like a big dog -- my sister and I call it the backyard werewolf


Lol I've been through that before In Canada!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I freaked , I thought that was the end of my kitty !
But luckily she got away , minus her tail 
But it couldve been much worse i guess.
Vet couldnt believe that she actually got away , lol
She's a big star now


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I freaked , I thought that was the end of my kitty !
> But luckily she got away , minus her tail
> But it couldve been much worse i guess.
> Vet couldnt believe that she actually got away , lol
> She's a big star now


So she's a tailless cat?! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Now she is , lol


----------



## Arkie

Trickyroo said:


> Bigfoot grabbed my kitty Miya !
> She got away with only a few scrapes and lost her tail !


You should be ashamed! Here you've shown up with an assault rifle at a "battle of whits", and these poor kids brought their cork guns!!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Say whaaaaat ? :scratch:


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Say whaaaaat ? :scratch:


I don't get it either........ 
I think he's been in the "herb" garden !!!(;


----------



## Trickyroo

Ya think :chin::lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Arkie , have you been doing the herbal :roll:


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Arkie , have you been doing the herbal :roll:


Lol we have some funny people on here


----------



## goathiker

I got it Arkie, but then again, it was my fault that her cat got attacked by Big Foot and lost it's tail.


----------



## Arkie

I thought Laura was B.S.ing about cat loosing tail to "Big Foot", and a rather gullible emilieanne was actually swallowing the bait? 

Bob


----------



## emilieanne

Arkie said:


> I thought Laura was B.S.ing about cat loosing tail to "Big Foot", and a rather gullible emilieanne was actually swallowing the bait?
> 
> Bob


Well, I'm still confused weither it actually happened or not. Sounds like it didn't but then again, who knows?


----------



## Arkie

This is the closest I've come to actually seeing anything that would cause me to believe in a "big foot". Watch out the left window closely for a bit. Don't give up, the image WILL show up.

http://www.rumdesign.com/wrong/

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Arkie said:


> I thought Laura was B.S.ing about cat loosing tail to "Big Foot", and a rather gullible emilieanne was actually swallowing the
> 
> when my cat is feeling better I will post a picture of her with the tail and without
> it, how's that for proof !
> Why would I joke about something like that?


----------



## goatgirl22

Maybe it wasn't big foot it could been like a wolf or something that bit the tail off the cat? Or javelina?


----------



## goathiker

:chin:Tricky, do you have wolves or wild hogs on Long Island?


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope , but we have Bigfoots !!
They have been seen on Fire Island and the Pine Barrens and the Northfolk trails.

Never thought one would come in this close to populated areas...


----------



## goathiker

Well, that makes sense. It turnes out that Bigfoot can fly http://bigfootsightings.org/flying-bigfoot-in-the-blue-mountains-washington-state/
Sorry about your cat


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Nope , but we have Bigfoots !!
> They have been seen on Fire Island and the Pine Barrens and the Northfolk trails.
> 
> Never thought one would come in this close to populated areas...


Oh my. 
I'm sorry. That cat probably don't wanna go outside again without you!! Lol


----------



## emilieanne

Arkie said:


> This is the closest I've come to actually seeing anything that would cause me to believe in a "big foot". Watch out the left window closely for a bit. Don't give up, the image WILL show up.
> 
> http://www.rumdesign.com/wrong/
> 
> Bob


No picture showed up.


----------



## Trickyroo

Scary stuff


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Scary stuff


Guys, I don't see anything??:/ could it be cause I'm on my phone??


----------



## goathiker

It takes a while, try waiting longer.


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> It takes a while, try waiting longer.


Ok. Ill let y'all know when I'm scared. Lol


----------



## emilieanne

This is what I get...?

I waited like 5 min.


----------



## goathiker

Must be you phone. It's one of those where it switches to an alien face that screams at you.


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Must be you phone. It's one of those where it switches to an alien face that screams at you.


Oh, yeah I'm good(3 lol


----------

